

Startup Discounts for Cyber Monday - JulianWeiss

Pretty cool, looking for more discounts from startups, post yours and share.
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tailorbrands.com&#x2F;mini&#x2F;cybermonday&#x2F;
======
ISNIT
Click-able:
[https://www.tailorbrands.com/mini/cybermonday/](https://www.tailorbrands.com/mini/cybermonday/)

------
kassovic
Coupon code: CYBERMONDAY @
[https://mbientlab.com/store](https://mbientlab.com/store)

------
yalist
Thanks!

